
Show HN: US Hospitals Pricing Comparison - Immortalin
https://github.com/PraecantatioLabs/Asclepius
======
pascalxus
Getting pricing information on hospitals is a good start and encouraging lower
prices is good thing as well.

In addition, what we really need to get those insurance premiums down, is
insurance programs that can selectively only cover cost effective treatment
programs as well as legislation that protects people from overzealous
hospitals that try to provide overly expensive treatment options.

------
_salmon
Is there a reason this project isn't just an open-source website as opposed to
a Python project?

~~~
Immortalin
Because you have to scrape all the hospitals in the US?

~~~
_salmon
[https://data.medicare.gov/data/hospital-
compare](https://data.medicare.gov/data/hospital-compare)

~~~
Immortalin
Ooh thanks!

------
viyu
Good start, but we need more (and deeper) initiatives like this.

------
Immortalin
Just started the project, please feel free to send a pull request for your
hospital.

~~~
singron
Why have a custom contribution agreement rather than just using the
contribution agreement built in to the apache v2?

~~~
Immortalin
Company policy

